# Unknown mark on iodine ?



## goodman1966 (Jul 13, 2014)

Looking for any info on this rear mark. Bottle pat 1-7-36 embossed on base. Any value? None on eBay. Probably too new.....lol[attachment=image(AD).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's a few that sold on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-EARLY-1900-039-s-RATED-SCARCE-KO-3-TINCT-IODINE-SKULL-POISON-BOTTLE-/321436582351?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad71d01cf&nma=true&si=wq8sMcnA8P0BjIEu543VCWiyZ24%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-POISON-BOTTLE-TINCT-IODINE-SKULL-CROSS-BONE-WITH-STOPPER-/310983428157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48680e883d&nma=true&si=wq8sMcnA8P0BjIEu543VCWiyZ24%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Poison-Bottle-Tinct-Iodine-Oval-Scarce-Amber-Glass-Vintage-Skull-Mint-/121341452405?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4083a075&nma=true&si=wq8sMcnA8P0BjIEu543VCWiyZ24%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 http://www.ebay.com/itm/VintageAmber-Skull-Crossbones-Iodine-Poison-Bottle-w-Stopper-Applicator-/251512634984?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8f523e68 All of these are the 1 oz size, I think yours is a 1/2 oz, I don't know the value of the yours, but it has some. Nice bottle!


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Jonathan !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Quite a cool piece. What is iodine used for? I heard somewhere it was mixed into a sort of ink, and has medicinal purposes. But is that true?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2014)

Antiseptic wound cover that stung like heck as I remember. It's also added to salt of you read most of the packages, a necessity for life I guess like fluorine in water and toothpaste. Ask George C Scott about that or better yet rent Dr. Strangelove. Great flick!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder if a more modern base scale, rather than the hanging type. []Just a wild guess, I have no idea.


----------

